# [SPN] Taliban Beheads Brave Sikhs Heros In Pakistan Who Defiantly Refused To Convert To Islam



## Admin (Feb 25, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-b5b52ff8-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=384" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier4.jpg"></a><br /><br />Recover Your Forgotten Password: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Click Here</a><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />This week the major news comes from Pakistan where three brave Sikhs who were kidnapped over a month back have been beheaded by the Pakistani Taliban in the country's restive tribal belt in a brutal act by the militants.<br /><br />According to uncofirmed reports, the Taliban had dumped the heads of the two victims at a Gurudwara in Peshawar.<br /><br />Some more members of the minority community are still in the custody of the rebels. The body of Jaspal Singh was found in the Khyber tribal region, located a short distance from the provincial capital of Peshawar, while the body of Mahal Singh was found in the Aurakzai Agency, sources told PTI on Sunday night.<br /><br />[<a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-news/29303-slap-dirty-face-real-islam-lowly.html">Read Full Article...</a>]<br /><br />We do solicit your views on this issue amongst many, as we look forward to your gracious presence at SPN.<br /><br />Please Note: To share your views, you must log into the network's forum and post your views in the relevant topics.<br /> <br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br />Celebrating Five Years of Learning and Sharing!<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 26-02-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 30-07-2009 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29342">Summer Intern Opportunities at the Sikh Coalition</a><br />Summer Intern Opportunities  at the Sikh Coalition /  /  /  /  /  / The Coalition's summer ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>08:47 PM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29341">The Bloom Box</a><br />I watched this on 60 Minutes last Sunday. It was wonderful.</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>21</td>	<td>12:39 AM, 26-02-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29340">Beaten up for seeking info Under Right to Information Act</a><br />Beaten up for seeking info Under Right to Information Act /  /  / ?Beaten? up for seeking info?- ...</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>22</td>	<td>07:21 PM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29339">Archaeologist sees proof for Bible in ancient wall</a><br />Archaeologist sees proof for Bible in ancient wall /  / Archaeologist sees proof for Bible in ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>22</td>	<td>11:42 AM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29338">Heart Stem Cells Move Closer to Human Treatments</a><br />Heart Stem Cells Move Closer to Human Treatments /  / Heart Stem Cells Move Closer to Human ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>13</td>	<td>11:37 AM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29337">Five Things That Will Make You Happier</a><br />Five Things That Will Make You Happier /  / SAN DIEGO - The pursuit of  happiness is sometimes ...</td>	<td>tejwant singh</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>11:32 AM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>tejwant singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29336">Newly Discovered Archaeological Sites In India Reveals Ancient Life</a><br />Newly  Discovered Archaeological Sites In India  Reveals Ancient Life /  /  / BERNAMA - Newly ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>08:59 AM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29335">Oregon Senate Vote Puts Sikh American Community One Step Away From Making History</a><br />Sikhs once again got the Mulsims and the Jews thier RIGHTS Back !! Jews and Mulsims are in much ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>07:30 AM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29334">Sikh refugees demand Indian citizenship</a><br />The same Mosaad tactics are going to be used against the Sikhs by the hindutva forces as Mosaad is ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>58</td>	<td>06:46 AM, 25-02-2010</td>	<td>kee_jaana_mein_kaun</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29333">Cabinet likely to clear Women's Reservation Bill tomorrow</a><br />Cabinet likely to clear Women's Reservation Bill tomorrow  /  /   Cabinet likely to clear Women's ...</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>24-02-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>18</td>	<td>08:34 PM, 24-02-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />1. Those mortals who consume marijuana, flesh and wine - no matter what pilgrimages, fasts and ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>630</td>	<td>41619</td>	<td>09:34 PM, 02-09-2009</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />Amrit Saggu, /  Any time. DO not thank me. We should be thankfull to our Guru Gobind Singh Ji / I ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>12-04-2006</td>	<td>610</td>	<td>16424</td>	<td>01:31 AM, 18-01-2010</td>	<td>Bmandur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />A lady had her hand cut off, a Ms Aulakh if I'm not mistaken, also I watched a programme on BBC 2 or ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>449</td>	<td>27056</td>	<td>04:19 AM, 31-01-2010</td>	<td>Zahim Nasir</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=27594">Creation in Islam</a><br /></td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>448</td>	<td>26081</td>	<td>01:10 PM, 16-09-2009</td>	<td>NALWA</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>32499</td>	<td>09:06 AM, 07-03-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16932">Useful mp3 Gurbani  Free Download Links</a><br />patiarianwale ji /  / That is really nice of you to say. SPN tries hard to live up to your interests ...</td>	<td>harpreetsingh</td>	<td>01-09-2007</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>57290</td>	<td>09:47 AM, 26-12-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />Sat Nam, Ji, not to worry about being off topic.  I, too, would rather do good works starting at ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>233</td>	<td>51491</td>	<td>03:42 PM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />:welcome:..everyone .......There has been a great difference between old n new age sikhs...Old sikhs ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>345</td>	<td>39335</td>	<td>12:21 PM, 26-12-2009</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=26434">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br /></td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>56</td>	<td>35021</td>	<td>07:45 AM, 26-08-2009</td>	<td>AdsKhalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Could you please point out the errors and perhaps, provide us with sources? /  /  / Thanks. It would ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>34531</td>	<td>10:43 PM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29342">Summer Intern Opportunities at the Sikh Coalition</a><br />Summer Intern Opportunities  at the Sikh Coalition /  /  /  /  /  / The Coalition's summer ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29340">Beaten up for seeking info Under Right to Information Act</a><br />Beaten up for seeking info Under Right to Information Act /  /  / ?Beaten? up for seeking info?- ...</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29339">Archaeologist sees proof for Bible in ancient wall</a><br />Archaeologist sees proof for Bible in ancient wall /  / Archaeologist sees proof for Bible in ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29338">Heart Stem Cells Move Closer to Human Treatments</a><br />Heart Stem Cells Move Closer to Human Treatments /  / Heart Stem Cells Move Closer to Human ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29337">Five Things That Will Make You Happier</a><br />Five Things That Will Make You Happier /  / SAN DIEGO - The pursuit of  happiness is sometimes ...</td>	<td>tejwant singh</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29336">Newly Discovered Archaeological Sites In India Reveals Ancient Life</a><br />Newly  Discovered Archaeological Sites In India  Reveals Ancient Life /  /  / BERNAMA - Newly ...</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>25-02-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29333">Cabinet likely to clear Women's Reservation Bill tomorrow</a><br />Cabinet likely to clear Women's Reservation Bill tomorrow  /  /   Cabinet likely to clear Women's ...</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>24-02-2010</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29160">For Sikh females: Do you keep all your body hair</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, always have</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, but haven't always</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No, but I used to</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="5" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=28862">Banning the burqa is a positive step. Reply to as many as apply in your opinion.</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the dignity of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="5" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the security of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be intimidated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be alienated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The burqa encourages extremism.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other: Please explain your view by posting in the thread. </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>29-09-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-26)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=400&c=1">Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-17)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=401&c=1">Telecourse - Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>10-03-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(03-10 --> 03-14)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=457&c=1">AKHAND PATH - Sikh New Year, Birmingham UK</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=883">dr vikramjit singh wasu</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=201">Virind</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=965">Jeevandeep Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=987">gur_fateh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=10580">gurpreet1982</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 30-07-2009</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1826 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2,130 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>11,894 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>6 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

